# Spro frogs/toads



## little anth (Feb 19, 2008)

i would love to get one but i dont fish topwater that often. i like how they look :wink:


----------



## slim357 (Feb 19, 2008)

are the spro frogs the ones that have feather legs and a little spinner blade on the back?


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 19, 2008)

The bronzeye frog is a great frog, I have been using them since they came out. They have a lot of new colors, the new clear bodied ones look very nice. My favorite color is putty/black legs. I have never used the Furbit, but I know Redbug has. Besides the bronzeye frog, I really like the reaction innovations Swamp Donkey. Its a little lighter than the standard spro frog, and they had really night colors. They also have upturned hooks that help with hookups.


----------



## shortfish (Feb 21, 2008)

katoooosh

thats the sound you will hear allot if you fish that thing it can be fished in grass ( my favorite) or around wood cover.


----------



## Pont (Feb 21, 2008)

I haven't used them yet, but I just bought two of them at the boat show. I have high hopes to do well on them but who knows.


----------



## cjensen (Mar 21, 2008)

Use a heavy action rod and braided line. I use Suffix 50 lb braid on my frog rod. If youre fishing the slop, a 4 lb bass will drag about 10 lbs of weeds with it. The Spro frogs are nice, and they rarely take on much water. The downsize to them that I've noticed is that they tend to roll over onto their tops at times and they are a little on the hard side. Another frog that I like is the Boze Sumo Frog. These frog are alot softer than the Spros so hook ups are easier but they will get torn up faster.


----------

